# Getting fitter....an easy way?!



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok - just splitting up with a long term OH and trying to eat healthier, lose weight and generally become a bit fitter.

The eating healthier is going well, I've never really overeaten anyway, but alcohol adds a LOT of calories to my diet, so I'm cutting right back on pints and drinking Gin and Slimline where possible.

I'm going to cycle more often, but I'm not into the gym or doing dedicated work outs; so I'm looking for suggestions to do it 'on the side'. I already: -

Park at the furthest parking spot at work/supermarket/everywhere (done for years...nothing to do with being healthy!).
Use the stairs rather than the lift.
Walk up to the shops for something....even if I'm not really needing anything.
What else is easy to do with small changes?

There needs to quite a few small changes.....I'm trying to lose the best part of 2.5 stone by Oct.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

First of all, good for you for wanting to do something. Walking, running and cycling are magic for weight loss. If you do any of them, always try to do more than 20 mins as the first 20 mins is when you burn off the lactic acid, and then you go into fat burn and then cardiovascular fitness.

I run only maybe 1-2 times a week, and that because I hate running. I'm not bad at it, and it doesn't hurt my legs, hips etc, It just bores me, so I try to get on my bike as much as I can. Although I only do XC mountain biking and downhill, never road biking as there are too many idiots on the road for me to want to have eyes in the back of my head.

Beer and wine are big contributors to weight gain. I haven't had a drink now in like 6 weeks and can definetely feel the benefits. Mood, energy, get-up and go, take your pick.

Im a GnT guy too, tastes great and love the refreshing taste of it in the summer.

Eat little portions, like for brekkie have some porridge, some mixed nuts/berries or some fruit. Lunch, pasta, glass of milk and a treat.......

Hard part is sticking to something and finding something that you enjoy. Fast paced sports are great for weight loss, squash, badmington, 5-aside football etc.

Hope you get off to a great start Bero.

G


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Above is a good shout.

I do agree on some part with road cycling, got to be very aware, but is so much easier to get the time in compared to trails etc. I do both.

Same ideas really, just spend more than 20/30mins doing the exercise and you'll see yourself right!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Depends what you want to achieve in terms of fitness.

But extended periods on the bike etc are great.
With this light evenings, get on your bike, ride somewhere and have some food whilst your out. Not a chippy mind you! Take sandwiches, that sort of thing.

Make it fun by having a place to go if you can spare the time.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

My husband lost over a stone in six months, by getting rid of his chair at work- his doc advised due to a back problem, so he stands most of the time.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

good for you

my advice.... RUN

http://www.upandrunning.co.uk/training-guides.html

this is an ace shop, their website has lots of running programs.

look at the zero- hero (0-5k) that should get you started!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the encouragement and advice. Was a bit of a shock to work out my BMI and find I'm nearly classed as obese. I'm relatively broad and understand BMI is a little ham fisted in it's approach but it's still a good marker for improvement - I just need to grow to 6ft6" or lose 2 1/2 Stone now :lol:

Running is not for me - I always wanted to do a 10k and a couple years ago I trained and completed one.......I never liked the training or the run, after that I retired from my 'running career'; I just don't enjoy it (sounds like Grommit!).

That probably did not help with my fitness - 12weeks of reasonably intense training which stopped immediately after the race.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bero said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement and advice. Was a bit of a shock to work out my BMI and find I'm nearly classed as obese. I'm relatively broad and understand BMI is a little ham fisted in it's approach but it's still a good marker for improvement - I just need to grow to 6ft6" or lose 2 1/2 Stone now :lol:
> 
> Running is not for me - I always wanted to do a 10k and a couple years ago I trained and completed one.......I never liked the training or the run, after that I retired from my 'running career'; I just don't enjoy it (sounds like Grommit!).
> 
> That probably did not help with my fitness - 12weeks of reasonably intense training which stopped immediately after the race.


If running is not for you mate, why not use the weights mixed with some light cardio :thumb: :devil:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

BMI is a load of s**t... most professional athletes are classed as obese if using BMI... :lol:

I was classed as obese when I was fighting and had a 6 pack and 4% body fat!!!!  :lol:

much better to go on your fat % as a marker... 

As for getting fit… do what you like doing… walking, sprinting now and again (much better than “running” for me anyway)

Do you fancy some martial arts?!!?
Climbing?!?!
What about some of the new workouts that are now coming out like Insanity, P90x etc etc?!

They can be done cheaply, quickly and at home…

Do some push ups, squats - just with body weight... dance, laugh, wash the car, have fun... it's all good! 

Being healthy isn’t and shouldn’t be hard, it’s a choice and a way of life…. Get into the correct mindset and do things you like doing….

:thumb:


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd echo the P90x, have a look on you tube, loads of video's of people , showing their progress and results. It does look very impressive, I think it takes a lot of dedication though.

Too be fair thats probably the real key, dedication to the cause. Also don't do too much too soon, nothing worse than injuring yourself, that will set you back and also hits the confidence.

Good Luck!:thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> BMI is a load of s**t... most professional athletes are classed as obese if using BMI... :lol:


Yes, the BMI needs to be taken with caution. However, if you are 5'5" and weigh 16 stone and you don't play rugby or weight train or do something related to exercise where muscle is involved then the BMI cant be purely dismissed. Its a guide.

By the same token, a guy who is 5'10" and 11 stone isn't going to be healthy because his BMI is in the normal range.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> BMI is a load of s**t... most professional athletes are classed as obese if using BMI... :lol:
> 
> I was classed as obese when I was fighting and had a 6 pack and 4% body fat!!!!  :lol:
> 
> ...


 + 1 :thumb:

BMI pah! What a bunch of horse feathers :thumb:

And as Cuey says, find something that you enjoy, body weight movements are really good for fitness, the humble push up is great for the upper body, you can have your hands low or high, out wide or narrow, sit ups, dips between two chairs & if you can do them, chins/pull ups are also excellent!!! :thumb:

Hill sprints, sled drags, anything, just doing something is much better than not doing anything.

As Wendler puts it, be North of the VAG (Very Average Guy)  :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

alipman said:


> Yes, the BMI needs to be taken with caution. However, if you are 5'5" and weigh 16 stone and you don't play rugby or weight train or do something related to exercise where muscle is involved then the BMI cant be purely dismissed. Its a guide.
> 
> By the same token, a guy who is 5'10" and 11 stone isn't going to be healthy because his BMI is in the normal range.


Im 5'10"-11" & weight nearly 17 stone, wooooops there goes my BMI!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Im 5'10"-11" & weight nearly 17 stone, wooooops there goes my BMI!


But you do weights right?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

alipman said:


> But you do weights right?


YeP!  :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

alipman said:


> Yes, the BMI needs to be taken with caution. However, if you are 5'5" and weigh 16 stone and you don't play rugby or weight train or do something related to exercise where muscle is involved then the BMI cant be purely dismissed. Its a guide.


I agree, but in your example above, I would suggest a mirror be a better guide! :lol:



:thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

I found 5 a-side football great to help build up my fitness, its not all at 100% so you can recover but your worked hard working for your team mates so you cant cop out either if that makes sense.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks all! A little update - things are going remarkably well, and I'm feeling better too. :thumb:

Yes, a more athletic hobby is a great idea - climbing / 5 a side is a lot more appealing to me than 'workouts' or going to the gym which would become laboursome quickly, I'll look into it if all the walking I'm doing starts to get boring.

10lb lost in 3 weeks. It was 5lb this week which I know is too much.....but it's probably really 3-4lb as I was quite dehydrated this morning. All done by maintaining my lifestyle with a few little tweaks - I walked to the pub on Thursday and there and back yesterday (5 miles each way). I've been eating healthier, smaller portions and swapping to lower calorie options and having one or two beers before swapping to Gin and Slimline - all simple but most importantly easy to continue as i'm not 'missing out' on anything I did before! :thumb:

I just need to think of an incentive for myself once I reach my target.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bero said:


> I just need to think of an incentive for myself once I reach my target.


Do it right and the incentives will come to you.... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Do it right and the incentives will come to you....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


OOhhhh.......you selling your Patek Philippe ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bero said:


> OOhhhh.......you selling your Patek Philippe ?


Errr, yeah, hang on and I'll check that out.... :lol:

What one do you want... 

Glad you are feeling better though... normally only takes afew days of your body to dump a lot of rubbish then you start to notice good things... happier, less stressed, smiling more, it's all about fueling your body with the right stuff and moving about....

Keep up the good work!

:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Well things are progressing well, that's 1 stone gone and (other than last week) not finding it difficult in the slightest :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Errr, yeah, hang on and I'll check that out.... :lol:
> 
> What one do you want...
> 
> ...


^ never saw the reply 'til now......the older one of course!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Bero said:


> Well things are progressing well, that's 1 stone gone and (other than last week) not finding it difficult in the slightest :thumb:
> 
> ^ never saw the reply 'til now......the older one of course!


Why have you found it easy? Surely weight loss/lifestyle change is hard work?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

well done ive just lost 1.5stone but finding it hard now to lose any more, training 5 times a week. need to wait a month or so to see if my diet changes make the difference! Im only a stone overweight now so its getting hard!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Adjust diet and monitor it.


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

there is a lot of info on the net. If you are looking for a workout program then you can check out websites like bodybuilding.com which has many different kinds for mass gaining, cutting and getting fit.

Like you said it's the healthy eating that is the hardest, going to the gym is the easy part.
Getting fit and lossing weight is hard work. It's best to set a starting date and draw a line under your unhealthy eating. Be prepaired and do the shopping at the the weekend for healthy foods so you can start on the monday.

I find it helps to be accountable, tell people your goals so you are transparent (don't be one of thoes **** that has to let everyone know every 5 mins you are on a diet). It is also a help if your partener at home eats healthy too as there will be less temptation in the kitchen cupboards.
If you are serious you may find your social life may have to be put on hold for 2-3 months, get off the drink and no take-ways.

People will say, "oh it's ok to have a cheat meal once a week" or have a cheat day but the way I see it is you don't take a break from your training so why take a break from the diet? If you want to see results it's best to eat clean and train for 2-3 months. After you have dropped the weight then you can start bringing in other foods.

I did a 12 week program on bodybuilding.com it was the 12 week Kris Gethin Trainer. It has workout and meal plans. The best thing about it is there is a video to watch every day as Kris goes through the transformation himself. In 12 weeks i lost 2.5 stone with no faddy diets or BS.

Anyway, have a think, set some goals,set a start date and go for it


----------



## benkei (Apr 3, 2007)

Diet is about 80% and training is 20%. You can train all you want, but if you're not eating right you're wasting your time!

As for cheat days/meals, they do work, as does having a break from training. One guy I know is on a very strict diet as he competes in bodybuilding. He has one day on the weekend where he eats whatever he wants and as much as he wants, this kickstarts his metabolism, so then when he starts back on the strict diet, his body burns more calories than he is eating - thus weight loss.
Also taking a few days off from training is good for recovery. It takes 3 days for a muscle to fully repair, and it also lets you build up your energy and feel refreshed for when you begin training again.

I'd highly recomment martial arts. There are plenty to chose from, and they give a great workout and are good for just about every aspect of your life - fitness, strength, flexibility, discipline, mental strength and confidence too.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thankyou Chuffy and Benkei some good information

I am currently starting the Kris Gethin training plan but finding it very hard. I am constantly hungry even when eating all the time!!!!


----------



## benkei (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm hungry all the time too!  You're putting a demand on your body and it needs the energy to keep up! Just make sure you're not over-eating and what you do eat is good food, not rubbish!


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

avit88 said:


> Thankyou Chuffy and Benkei some good information
> 
> I am currently starting the Kris Gethin training plan but finding it very hard. I am constantly hungry even when eating all the time!!!!


I found it took me 2 weeks to get used to it. I kept forgetting to eat meals and struggled getting it all down. Just because I wasn't used to it


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Chuffy said:


> People will say, "oh it's ok to have a cheat meal once a week" or have a cheat day but the way I see it is you don't take a break from your training so why take a break from the diet? If you want to see results it's best to eat clean and train for 2-3 months. After you have dropped the weight then you can start bringing in other foods.


It may not be ideal for calorie intake, BUT it gives you something to look forward to. It's better doing 12weeks like this than 3 weeks without a cheat day and giving up....it also gives a bit of leeway if you have something like a wedding.....I don't have dedicated cheat days...but don't feel guilty if some days are worse than others.



alipman said:


> Why have you found it easy? Surely weight loss/lifestyle change is hard work?


I think the secret (for me at least) is to NOT change your lifestyle, but tweak it, hence the 'easy way' in the title. Doing this means you're not missing out on things, or feeling you can't wait until you reach your target so you can 'give up' dieting. This should also prevent putting weight back on as it's sustainable.

As an example of tweaking things, eat healthier, eat less and don't feel you have to finish everything on a plate. I still eat out as much, but instead of big meals with chips/cheese etc have something like steak sandwich on its own. I still go to the pub but mostly drink Gin and Slimline which is about 1/4 of the calories. I've also walked to/from the pub a few times which is 5 miles each way, or walking to the shops and I've been out on the bike a little....but that's only once or twice a week which does not take up a significant amount of time. :thumb:

For me, being disciplined but flexible, and don't beat yourself up if you have a bad day or week. :thumb:


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

I think thats the key really, to continue doing something you have to enjoy doing it or you will stop.

If you can make it so exercise isn't a chore it becomes far easier.


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

Bero said:


> It may not be ideal for calorie intake, BUT it gives you something to look forward to. It's better doing 12weeks like this than 3 weeks without a cheat day and giving up....it also gives a bit of leeway if you have something like a wedding.....I don't have dedicated cheat days...but don't feel guilty if some days are worse than others.


Cool, everyone is different, for me I was fed up and wanted to reach my weight and be focused. Now I have reached my weight I now have cheat days and go down the pub. If I was to cut again I'd go back to the strict diet. You get into it after 2 weeks and you don't want to cheat as you have been working hard.

I supose you have to find something that is right for you, if it dont feel right then try something else.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Well that's 9 weeks of the new regime, and today I reached 1.5 Stone and 10% of my body weight lost, and 2lb ahead of my running target.

I'm no longer counting calories, but do still look at the calorie content of foods (if that makes sense?!), after a few weeks counting you get a good handle on portion sizes and what you need to be doing.

Happy days!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Are you on this fasting thing because if not, losing weight doesn't mean eating less...


It's primarily a weight loss regime, and based on my patented 6 rule technique....based on a long line of assumption and presumption. Starting with the most impotent: -

The diet WILL NOT effect my life, I will not miss out on anything I want because of it (hence the 'easy way' thread title.)
Drink minimal beer
Eat less
Eat healthier options
Eat more fruit
Exercise a tiny bit more than before as and when it's desirable.

It's been working just fine so far, 1lb away from 2 stone loss over the last 12 weeks....so eating less has meant weight loss for me, but I'm interested in your thoughts.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

If it works for you thats great :thumb:

Personally I just think that eating little or nothing is just not a good idea. The body needs food to work properly. You can simply lose weight by controlling what you eat:

Eating smaller portions
Eating less but more often
Eating at the right times of the day
Eating the right things at the right time of the day

I eat 8 meals a day and can still lose nearly 2 stone in about 10 weeks. Obviously this is just my opinion. Do you not feel tired? Lack of energy?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> If it works for you thats great :thumb:
> 
> Personally I just think that eating little or nothing is just not a good idea. The body needs food to work properly. You can simply lose weight by controlling what you eat:
> 
> ...


No, no lack of energy, quite the opposite infact. This week has been a more extreme week, as I've not been feeling hungry. On 'hungry days' I'll have fruit or (bacon roll) for breakfast and two meals.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello mate bit late here with some info but i looked over this thread quickly and thought id say look into HIIT cardio  high intensity interval training i think it stands for. i really rate it and its quicker then running for ages on a machine.

Basically its short burst of intense running followed by a quick cool down which can be classes as "one rep" so say 30seconds running at a fast pace followed by 30seconds at a brisk walk. Or fast from one lamppost slow to the next if running outside.

After warming up 12 reps would be 12mins so its not taking forever  and well done on what you've already achieved looks like your doing well!


----------

